# Pierson Pro Pallet System On A Tormach 1100MX - And A Minor CNC Crash



## BladesIIB (Feb 26, 2022)

Full unboxing and review of the Pierson Pro Pallet system from Pierson Workholding.  A little bit about Pallet design in Fusion 360 and using single point of origin for CNC Milling including using work offset 9 in Fusion 360, which is work offset 59.3 in Path Pilot on the machine. 

I get this system all set up and installed on my Tormach 1100MX, make a lot of chips setting up the pallets including the custom top plate pallet I designed.  I complete the vise pallet and mount my vise showing the tram repeatability when taking the pallet on and off.  I also demonstrate the Z height consideration when using the Pierson Pro Pallet system with a vise.  

Overall this pallet system is amazing and using a single point of origin and pallets should significantly increase my CNC mill productivity.  I manage to have one minor CNC Mill crash in this one where I have the top height for a hole set incorrectly and crash a ½ inch drill into to the top of a pallet and stall my CNC Mill.  Later I E-Stop my Tormach during a tapping operation and have to figure out how to reset my machine since I can't remove the tap from the BT30 Collet - the spindle just turns and I don't want to ruin it with a pipe wrench.   Some serious learning all around in this video.


----------

